# Want New Sky+ Box



## Poochie1967 (30 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

My Sky+ box has just given up the ghost and as i have it over two years i can't get Sky to fix it for free or replace it. Does anyone know what i can do or where i can get a new one at a reasonable price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Jan 2009)

eBay? Freecycle. 

If you call Sky and give out to them, threatening to quit that usually gets them moving.


----------



## scals (31 Jan 2009)

I agree - call sky and say you're ringing to cancel your subscription.  That should work - it did for me and also my brother in law.  Good luck!!


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jan 2009)

When you ring to cancel your subscription you get put through to the 'Turn Around Team' who can deliver all sorts of sweeteners to you to attempt to retain you. I was told this by Chuck, Sky tech support guy, who likened the turn around team to Santa Claus!


----------



## TheShark (2 Feb 2009)

Same here.... Told them to cancel my subscription and come and take their equipment away. They then offered me a new Sky+ box.


----------



## PetPal (2 Feb 2009)

Going off on a tangent slightly, am thinking of changing over to Sky (from NTL) because of the crap service from NTL. I notice there's no mention on the Sky website of the station "Setanta Ireland".  As I like the occasional football match that they show on this station to "only ROI viewers" can anyone explain to me what happens with Setanta if I go over to Sky?  SKy themselves say that Setanta is a "stand alone" station, so does this mean I will still receive that station ... or not? Thank you.  Also, to anyone who has changed over to Sky, would you recommend?


----------



## permia (3 Feb 2009)

Hi petpal,

Got Sky + HD installed very quickly & efficiently last Friday (away from NTL analogue ! ), into a recently bought Sony Bravia 40" KDL-40W4000 TV. While our expectations for picture quality were very high, the reality far exceeded the anticipation ! 

The HD picture quality is unbelievable. I recorded a Luxe HD programme called AquaVision (or similar) on underwater corals & fish life in the Indian Ocean. The picture, depth of field and perspective are stunning. 

I would recommend HD to everyone ! 

On Setanta, I imagine it is available. Not a sports fan so haven't looked for it. It may be available under what they call Other Services - it is here that UTV / ITV are available, not part of the mainstream Sky packages.

Good luck.


----------



## TheShark (3 Feb 2009)

Setanta is not included in the Sky package. You can have it activated by Setanta but will cost you an additional €21 per month.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2009)

I agree with Shark, its not on any packages, you have to 'buy' it for €21 a month seperatly to anything else.


----------



## PetPal (3 Feb 2009)

Thank you everybody.  HD certainly seems to be the way to go Permia and congrats on the new Sony Bravia also.  After great deliberation and consideration (and surfing net and visiting outlets) we have decided on a Samsung 46" (possibly the Series 7 with 100hz).  Expensive (though a lot cheaper up north, which is where we'll be going).  I take it you're very happy with the Bravia?  Also (and forgive my ignorance) even though a TV is HD ready (etc etc) you only get the benefit of that facility if you're watching HD - isn't that right?  So, at the moment, you have to be paying SKY for HD in order to appreciate what a brand spanking new HD LCD TV has to offer - is that correct?  Thanks again. I'll certainly consider SKY because NTL are now becoming a large pain in the backside.


----------



## permia (4 Feb 2009)

Hi petpal,

Delighted with the Bravia !! 

Sky HD is definately the most spectacular quality picture on the 1080p full HD TV. BUT all the non-HD Sky Channels are excellent quality; far superior to what I was getting with NTL Analogue. So I think you would notice increased quality even with "just" Sky +.

The Sky + facilities are quiet wonderful. It is so easy to record a programme or even a whole series. You get full legend for recorded items and useful programme content information for most channels/programmes, etc etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Feb 2009)

I love Sky+, would recommend it to anyone


----------



## PetPal (16 Feb 2009)

But just to be absolutely clear ........ I would only appreciate HD reception if I was paying Sky for the HD package - right?   In other words I'd have to watching programmes through the use of the HD package that I would pay Sky for?  Or, presumably, if I was watching a DVD ... is that right?


----------



## johnnygman (24 Feb 2009)

Normal Sky picture on and HD tele is absolutly perfect, my brother has HD and i dont think it is worth the extra dough.
Blue Ray is significanlty better though at this point no justifiyable either to switch till costs come down.
Normal Sky+ as far as im concerned is a great service but if you can afford the HD option then you might appreciate it but dont expect to be blown away by the difference.


----------

